# My new guns



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Hey guys my best 597 friend gave me a new Remington 597 .22magnum yesterday. It is the coolest gift ever. I'll post pictures of it later. I also purchased a Browning Vector BPS yesterday.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice ! That's quite a gift. You must be a good friend.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Nice ! That's quite a gift. You must be a good friend.


I would say so! My wife wouldn't give me a rifle. Congrats!

:hunter:


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

You won't b dissapointed in that gun. My dad n uncle both have one. Shoots just as good as our ruger 77/22 in 22 mag


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Cool.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Here they are my remington 597 and browning Invector.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Do you have glass for it, or is that on the shopping list?


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

I have some glass just waiting on the scope rings I ordered to come in.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

The gun was a .17hmr but was recalled. So my buddy sent it in to remington and they sent him a new 597 in .22mag. They later called and asked if he wanted his original gun back as well rebarreled in .22mag. He did and now I have a 597 with a brand new barrel on it. I must say Remington went out of there way to fix the problem.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Lol yeah they did .... After the crap storm was dropped on them. The first offer from them was that you send the gun back and they sent you a $200.00 credit towards another Remington product. Many owners had payed quite a bit more than that ($200 was near the dealer price) and rightfully complained. I'm glad to see that they decided to dodge their own bullet.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Poor coyotes ain't gonna know what hit them!

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

so what scope are you putting on it?


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

A10hunter said:


> so what scope are you putting on it?


I have an extra centerpoint I'm going to put on for now. I believe it's the AR-22 model.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

bar-d said:


> I would say so! My wife wouldn't give me a rifle. Congrats!
> 
> :hunter:


My wife was thinking about getting me a suppersor for my rifle.


----------



## silverfoxhunter (Dec 1, 2012)

What is a suppersor? :tongue:


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Suppressor

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice ! Sounds like a pretty cool friend


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

He truly is a great friend. I bought him a custom made knife for his birthday last month.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

wish someone would give me a 22 mag lol


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Ya I could use one also.


----------

